

Best place to find resources to learn GAE? - 10001

I've never used Django, I know basic Python. Hit me. What's the best place to start learning modern, efficient Google App Engine (Python preferred)?<p>I'm working through their documentation, but it's not clear what a framework is and how it relates to GAE (I've never used Rails or anything either.)<p>Thanks!
======
CyberFonic
I haven't come across a "GAE for Dummies" book ... yet.

So far I have figured out everything by reading the SDK documentation. I would
suggest making sure that you understand how Web App Framework which in turn
requires an understanding of CGI and WSGI. The choice is yours whether you
write single function Python programs and decode the URL using the app.yaml
file or writing "chunkier" programs and doing some of the URL decoding in your
program. I prefer to the former because it is easy to change functionality.
But of course, your data model may suggest different structuring.

------
EastSmith
I have found the best places to learn (new) things about GAE are Reddit [1]
and Github [2].

[1] <http://www.reddit.com/r/AppEngine/.rss> [2]
[https://github.com/search?q=appengine&type=Everything...](https://github.com/search?q=appengine&type=Everything&repo=&langOverride=&start_value=1)

